# My 1 yea Transformation



## edua (Aug 5, 2013)

Hey guys! I'm new to this forum... well actually I have been reading this forum for a while but I decided to register this time...

This is my one year transformation ... one year and 4 months to be exact 


December 2011                  March 2012                   August 2012








December 2012






Feb 2013







This is my current state... My goal is to put on a bit of more mass  








Let me know what you guys think
Cheeers!


----------



## Shivalismith (Aug 9, 2013)

you have got the shape ..


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 9, 2013)

Some great progress there champ!


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 9, 2013)

Good work man!


----------



## _LG_ (Aug 9, 2013)

Well done sir


----------



## liftedonce (Aug 10, 2013)

Great progress how old are you here?


----------



## edua (Aug 14, 2013)

Cheers guys. Im turning  29 this year! Im hoping by the end of next year my transformation is more dramatic in terms of muscle definition. I just have to be patient and train hard !


----------



## eminemballer1 (Nov 12, 2013)

Another great example of a fantastic dedicated transformation. What are your plans to bulk up?


----------



## jrock00123 (Nov 12, 2013)

Really like the change from the second to third photo.  Awesome job!


----------



## edua (Nov 18, 2013)

jrock00123 said:


> Really like the change from the second to third photo.  Awesome job!




Thanks guys!
I'm currently bulking up (its been 4 Months I have put on about  6 to 7 Lbs) Just eating  a bit more and training hard! i plan to bulck up for about 2 to 3 more months and the cut back a bit and get ripped for summer! 

Ill post pictures later ! 
Cheers!


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 18, 2013)

Are you natty or cycle?  Either way, good job.


----------



## edua (Nov 21, 2013)

Natural.I believe i still have a long way to go before i decide to jump on any cycle.


----------



## MJR Research (Nov 22, 2013)

Looking great keep at it


----------



## Gibbz (Nov 22, 2013)

Well done man


----------



## Bama78 (Nov 23, 2013)

Great job man!


----------



## kg5000 (Dec 27, 2013)

Awesome work brotha !!


----------



## glutezbrah (Mar 20, 2014)

Damn good progress brah!


----------



## FitnessSage (Mar 21, 2014)

This is some great progress, we're all proud of you  Must have been difficult but hard work pays off


----------



## Dannie (Apr 29, 2014)

Good progress, I bet chicks dig the 'Brad Pitt in Fight Club' look.


----------



## tools2020 (Jul 10, 2014)

Great progress man, keep going!


----------

